# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Не могу выгрузить файлы ПФР... У ИП нет КПП! HELP!

## Truh

Здравствуйте! В наличии Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.37.14) , ведется там Индивидуальный предприниматель. При формировании перс. учета и РСВ-1, не могу выгрузить файлы, выдает сообщение " Поле объекта не обнаружено (КПП)" .... Вроде при выгрузке за 1 кв. 2012 г. в апреле таких проблем не было. Подскажите , как эту "гору" обойтиИ? Заранее спасибо

----------


## Truh

> Здравствуйте! В наличии Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.37.14) , ведется там Индивидуальный предприниматель. При формировании перс. учета и РСВ-1, не могу выгрузить файлы, выдает сообщение " Поле объекта не обнаружено (КПП)" .... Вроде при выгрузке за 1 кв. 2012 г. в апреле таких проблем не было. Подскажите , как эту "гору" обойтиИ? Заранее спасибо


Все решилось! Это ошибка релиза. Нужна корректирующая внешняя форма отчета РСВ-1 для этого релиза, скачать ее и подключить по прилагаемой инструкции.

----------


## _Kuza

а инструкцию то можно в студию? :) Такая же проблема :)

Вот и внешний отчет подцепила, а все рано не работает :(
Может есть умельцы, которые скажут, как "Ручками" исправить эту часть в модуле конфигуратора, например убрать пункт о проверке КПП нафиг и все? :)

----------


## DMLangepas

интересно, у вас стоит в Организации (ИП) что он является физ.лицом ?

----------

